# Montrez votre première page iPhone et iPod



## Alix75 (18 Décembre 2008)

Voici un petit topic sympathique (que je m'étonne de ne pas avoir vu avant).

Le but est simple, *prenez un screen de votre première page de votre iPhone/Touch, et postez le ici.*
Jailebreaké ou non d'ailleurs, cela nous fera découvrir vos applic' favorites :love:

_Pour prendre un screen, maintenez appuyé le bouton Home et le bouton d'allumage (en haut)._
_Pour récupérer votre screen, vous pouvez utiliser iPhoto._


Je commence ! Voici ma première page :






PS: J'espère que ce topic n'a pas déjà été crée, j'ai pourtant cherché avant...


----------



## Liyad (18 Décembre 2008)

Pourquoi la première ?
Pourquoi pas toute ?


----------



## DeepDark (18 Décembre 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Pourquoi la première ?
> Pourquoi pas toute ?


Dans certain cas ça ferait beaucoup  (dont moi :rateau.

Tant qu'on y est on fait une capture d'iTunes :mouais: :love:


----------



## boodou (18 Décembre 2008)

bah quoi ? besoin de rien d'autre !


----------



## DeepDark (18 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> bah quoi ? besoin de rien d'autre !



Hé Ho l'autre 
On a dit la première page, pas la cinquième :love:



Bon sinon moi elle a rien de spécial (mais rangement très ordonné pour les autres pages) :


----------



## Liyad (18 Décembre 2008)

Bah toutes les applis dans iTunes ne sont pas sur mon iPhone car pour celles qui ne me plaisent pas, je les supprime de l'iPhone mais garde dans iTunes en attente d'une MAJ.

Donc je me plie au règle, ma première page : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(je viens de me rendre compte que je n'ai pas d'icône vidéo, normal ?)


----------



## boodou (18 Décembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Hé Ho l'autre
> On a dit la première page, pas la cinquième :love:



ouais bon, c'était histoire de faire une blagounette de lèche-cul 
le problème c'est que l'on peut passer du temps à les bouger toutes ces icônes, c'est sympa de les voir trembloter et pouf d'un coup de doigt les balader !  
Une semaine seulement que j'ai la bestiole et chaque jour je bouge la présentation des icônes &#8230;
sinon je remarque que certains n'ont pas gardé en 1ère page l'icône téléphone, pourquoi ?
et comme le dit Liyad, quid de cette icône video ?


----------



## itako (18 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> sinon je remarque que certains n'ont pas gardé en 1ère page l'icône téléphone, pourquoi ?
> et comme le dit Liyad, quid de cette icône video ?




Parce que c'est des ipod !
Je poste la mienne après.


----------



## boodou (19 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Parce que c'est des ipod !
> Je poste la mienne après.



tu veux dire que j'ai eu l'air con là c'est ça ? 
effectivement j'ai relus l'intitulé d'Alix75 "*prenez un screen de votre première page de votre iPhone/Touch" ** :rose:*


----------



## twinworld (19 Décembre 2008)




----------



## itako (19 Décembre 2008)

étrangement iphoto me dit que mon ipod ne contient pas de photos....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)




----------



## itako (19 Décembre 2008)

A si en fait j'ai merdé.

Ça à l'air vachement bien filemagnet, ça vaut les 4 &#8364; ?






Un peu d'indulgence, c'est que des apps de kikoo il est tout nouveau.
Et puis vivement le jailbreak d'ailleurs.
(hier soir freedrumpad jusqu'à 5h AM...)


----------



## itako (19 Décembre 2008)

3H30 du mat plus élaboré:






Discover c'est pratique, gestion de pdf et autre .txt et .doc, envois par wifi, gestion des photos aussi.
Super utile pour les cours, et les photos plus... hhhm personnel.

Et puis vnc je suis content de retrouver ça sur le V2, c'est pour contrôler l'mac à distance, voir l'écran et touça.

Mais en fait je vais virer deadbeef et mettre remote sur la première page.


----------



## Gz' (19 Décembre 2008)

Y a rien sur ma première page que les applis de base, le reste sur les autres pages


----------



## Alix75 (19 Décembre 2008)

Vous avez tous pleins de pages... Moi j'en ai que 3 mais je pourrai facilement en avoir 5 voir 6 avec toutes les applic' gratuites que j'ai sur iTunes.

Je préfère faire le tri, et garder le stricte nécessaire :-D


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Alix75 a dit:


> Vous avez tous pleins de pages... Moi j'en ai que 3 mais je pourrai facilement en avoir 5 voir 6 avec toutes les applic' gratuites que j'ai sur iTunes.
> 
> Je préfère faire le tri, et garder le stricte nécessaire :-D



Je suis triste, je suis arrivé à la 9ème page complète!!

Je peux plus ajouter d'applications. Je dois faire un tri. Long et ch***.

(Mais hein, c'est pour vous, vu toutes les applications que j'essaie pour vous faire des sélection et des compils)

Sinon, sympa comme idée de fil Alix. Bien le bonjour à toi.
Bon, je vous laisse, j'ai un iphone à acheté... (Orange propose enfin un truc raisonnable. 79euro pour le 16 go, 36euro d'abonnement, et je garde mon n°)


----------



## Liyad (19 Décembre 2008)

Gz' a dit:


> Y a rien sur ma première page que les applis de base, le reste sur les autres pages



Jailbreack pour avoir 5 icones dans le dock ?


----------



## Alix75 (19 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je suis triste, je suis arrivé à la 9ème page complète!!
> 
> Je peux plus ajouter d'applications. Je dois faire un tri. Long et ch***.
> 
> ...



Ouais merci pour tes tests alors :love:

Et, bon achat pour ton iPhone ! Effectivement l'iPhone à 79&#8364; pour 16Go, c'est vraiment la classe, à ne pas rater, et l'abonnement devient raisonnable.

Vive Orange, jamais je n'irai chez ces traîtres de SFR et Bouygues ! :hein:


_Oula mais je pars en HS moi..._


----------



## Gz' (20 Décembre 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Jailbreack pour avoir 5 icones dans le dock ?




Oui, c'est ça  C'est foutrement pratique


----------



## Didjo (20 Décembre 2008)

Tiens ! Un "Nos Desktop sous..." pour iPhones !

Allez...


----------



## Didjo (22 Décembre 2008)

C'est marrant comme j'ai l'impression de tuer les fils parfois


----------



## michio (27 Décembre 2008)

Didjo a dit:


> C'est marrant comme j'ai l'impression de tuer les fils parfois


Attends, attends...
Maintenant ça devient le jeu des 7 différences...

Vous marrez pas, y'a un changement mortel entre les deux premières pages qui suivent :mouais: 
(NB - iPhone cadeau du Père Noël pris en photo dès le 25 décembre) :






et tadaaaaa 






Alors ?


----------



## itako (28 Décembre 2008)

Je dirais 5min de décalage entre les deux screen :bebe:


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2008)




----------



## ichris75 (29 Décembre 2008)

@michio

soit tu as réussi à desimlocker ton iPhone Orange tout neuf pour mettre une carte SFR, soit y'a un bug d'affichage


----------



## michio (29 Décembre 2008)

ichris75 a dit:


> @michio
> 
> soit tu as réussi à desimlocker ton iPhone Orange tout neuf pour mettre une carte SFR, soit y'a un bug d'affichage


Y'avait déjà un vainqueur, mais oui, c'est ça : en 5mn, on passe de Orange à SFR.

Bon bientôt, la vraie première page après une semaine d'utilisation


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2008)

Ou alors ça:


----------



## Liyad (29 Décembre 2008)

J'ai de plus en plus envie de Jailbreacker mon iPhone...
Mais je me dis qu'après tout, le modèle financier de l'iPhone est plutôt cool et financer les développer, c'est pas si mal...


----------



## benjamin (30 Décembre 2008)

Vous aurez même trois pages pour le prix d'une, puisque je m'apprêtais à ouvrir un sujet quasi-identique.


----------



## michio (31 Décembre 2008)

Bon, après une semaine d'apprentissage, ça donne ça :


----------



## Liyad (1 Janvier 2009)

Bon, bah je montre toutes mes pages. Dans l'ordre.
Oui, je suis fan de jeux de gestion


----------



## Lalis (1 Janvier 2009)

Sujet sympa 
Inutile de poster une image : j'ai la config' de base :rateau:
Comment vous faites pour sélectionner les applications que vous voulez garder sur le bureau, les mettre dans l'ordre que vous voulez ? :hein:
Avoir les applis les plus souvent utilisées sur la page 1 et les autres en page 2 ?
Faut-il jailbreaker son iPhone pour ça ? 
Pas envie de jailbreaker.


----------



## DeepDark (1 Janvier 2009)

Lalis a dit:


> Sujet sympa
> Inutile de poster une image : j'ai la config' de base :rateau:
> Comment vous faites pour sélectionner les applications que vous voulez garder sur le bureau, les mettre dans l'ordre que vous voulez ? :hein:
> Avoir les applis les plus souvent utilisées sur la page 1 et les autres en page 2 ?
> ...


Clique long sur une icône, elles vont se mettre à bouger, et simplement les déplacer où tu veux (tu peux aussi changer les applis du dock)


----------



## Liyad (1 Janvier 2009)

Non, c'est directement dans OSX Mobile.

Reste appuyé sur l'un des icônes et tous trembloteront. Tu n'a plus qu'à les bouger et appuyer sur home.


----------



## Lalis (1 Janvier 2009)

Merci Liyad et DeepDark ! 
J'ai appris deux choses grâce à MacGé aujourd'hui : faire des sonneries à partir de ma discothèque et personnaliser le bureau ! L'est pas chouette, la vie ?


----------



## Liyad (1 Janvier 2009)

Si tu as d'autres questions, n'hésite pas


----------



## Lalis (1 Janvier 2009)

Liyad a dit:


> Si tu as d'autres questions, n'hésite pas


Pas mon genre 
J'ai trouvé beaucoup de réponses à des questions que je ne me posais même pas sur le fil des astuces : une vraie mine d'or ! 
Maintenant, reste plus qu'à mémoriser...

...
Fin du hors sujet.


----------



## Gz' (2 Janvier 2009)

Bon, la totale


----------



## benjamin (2 Janvier 2009)

Très sympa. Et n'hésitez pas à réduire un peu la taille des captures, si vous en mettez plusieurs.


----------



## michio (5 Janvier 2009)

Après deux semaines, c'est devenu ça :

Pour l'écran de départ :







(pour les motards, amateurs de virolos à gogo, c'est le Furkapass vu depuis le Grimselpass... rhââââââââââââ )

Et la première page :


----------



## erual (8 Janvier 2009)

voili voila


----------



## Lalis (8 Janvier 2009)

Deux semaines que je fais joujou et aujourd'hui, c'est comme ça :


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

Après mon ipodtouch (que j'ai cédé à membre de macge ) , voici mon iphone 





















Edit: Zut, les captures du milieux ont échappées à ma redimension. Désolé. (Et pas le courage de le refaire...)


----------



## itako (7 Février 2009)

UPUPUP!


----------



## IRon21 (8 Février 2009)

Hello,


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Voici donc mes screen:








et










Et oui, je suis un fan de rangeage d'applications et je n'aime pas quand le springboard fait plus d'une page!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Merci pour le rangement Gwen, et désolé d'avoir pris de ton temps précieux pour ranger mes messages!




> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais avoir une petite info sur le screen que tu as posté sur cette page.
> Quelle est l'appli utilisée pour mettre les prochaines tâches du calendrier sur le lockscreen ? Et surtout (si c'est une appli gratuite come LockCalendar), comment changes-tu la police du texte ?
> ...


1) Tu donnes toi même la réponse, l'appli en question est lockcalendar de base, je n'ai rien changé!!! c'est juste la version 1.0 beta (je te laisse googeliser)

2) Appli pour les catégories: accroche toi bien, mais c'est "categories" ( dispo sous cydia sans soucis)

3) icones: alors là c'est la colle que tu me poses.. pour les noires des catégories c'est inclu dans l'app citée plus haut, les grisées pour video, musique et images viennent de mon theme de base: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3KZJ2MD0  et pour les autres icones, c'est un theme que j'avais deja vu plusieurs fois, mais impossible de remettre la main dessus

J'espere que cela t'aidera!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Ma derniere version:







(je suis en train de regler les problemes du bas de l'écran pour mettre les éphémérides en plus de l'heure!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2009)

_Page 1_





_Page 2_

"Bonus track", l'écran d'accueil  :


----------



## starck (18 Avril 2010)

Beta "Epitome"





Work in progress...

Icons by iphaze

Wallpaper by Monty

Dock by kon


----------



## Liosha-K (22 Avril 2010)

Voila pour ma part


----------

